# Big Suprise



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Jamison will be traded before the all-star break this year. This was just a move by the Mavs to get 2 high profile players who would be expendable to them in the very near future. Cuban is a geniuse and I love it.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

hAh, i think they key trade for this is Fortson. But where did ya get the link for this?

Cuban is one f-ing genius. :yes:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Where'd you get that info from? Maybe we can get someone not as overpaid who plays better and bigger. We can only dream.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

sorry to get you riled up fellas its not a fact yet its more of a prediction from me. We have real trading power now I believe its gonna be Tawn and either (depending on quality of play) Fortson or Raef that gets shipped for our "real" big man. Im looking @ Chicago and Houston as the teams to deal with.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

:jawdrop: Ahhh stop messing with my mind! 

Although Jamison does give us a attractive player to trade, the only problem teams will have, is his contract. Well Dallas didn't have a problem with it, I guess we'll just have to wait till the season starts until we know for sure.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Obviously Cuban wouldnt have pulled the trigger if he didnt mind having to pay all that money in 2007. But then again thats probably not a lot of money to him. Especially if he gets 1 or 2 championships out of it.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Send Jamison (and others) back to his UNC teammate Vince, and get rebounders like Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams, and Jerome Moiso back. Toronto could use another scorer, and Jamison will have a field day in the East.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Send Jamison (and others) back to his UNC teammate Vince, and get rebounders like Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams, and Jerome Moiso back. Toronto could use another scorer, and Jamison will have a field day in the East.


Nah I think this nowitzki-jamison duo is good because they both can shoot and they were both in the same draft together. This is a very good trade for Dallas.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

IMO, It all depends on how well the season goes in Cuban and Nelly's opinion. But I'd like to see Jamison stick around. We've never seen him play with a decent team, no telling what he can do with 3 other all-stars...


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

im not in dallas so i dont know the situation but on espnews yestereday they were talking to a guy from a dallas paper who broke the jamison deal a few weeks ago and he said that finley is now being dangled in deals for a big man..


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> im not in dallas so i dont know the situation but on espnews yestereday they were talking to a guy from a dallas paper who broke the jamison deal a few weeks ago and he said that finley is now being dangled in deals for a big man..



BLASPHAMY!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHAMY!!!


:laugh:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

What's Blasphamy?


----------



## XXXCalade (Jul 4, 2003)

what big man do you think you would get out of chicago maybe marcus fizer but he couldnt play center i could see if you were trying to get a power forward but if you think you are gonna get curry from the bulls you are out of control


----------

